# Leopard danio Popeye



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I have treated Bettas with popeye with Pimafix in the past with some success but I don't all together trust it and I'm wondering if I should just go straight to the tetracycline.

Any suggestions?

He also has some small patches on his side.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

The pimafix or tetracycline didn't help his popeye, and unfortunately he also developed dropsy, so he's now swimming in the sky. So I've lost all the fish from that tank except the white clouds, who look the same as when I got them. Don't know what happened  I don't know if I should try to "disinfect" the tank, it's a lot of work, or if I should just leave it with just the clouds and do some large water changes over the next two weeks. Then I had planned to put some platys in there.


----------

